# Zeldaaada daa DAAA



## .TakaM (Nov 27, 2006)

you wish I made a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









me too :'( 






oh wait I did...


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 27, 2006)

You made that?  It looks nice!  Have you got it running on any hardware?  Spread the deets please!


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 27, 2006)

i made the images (and sorry, they're just images- no game)
the game I am making that I did mention:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=39294&st=0


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2006)

woot Zelda with HDR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe nice work .TakaM, looks lovely.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 27, 2006)

Oooo pretty!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing pictures .TakaM! And you're absolutely right, I wish you'd turn those into a game.


----------



## tshu (Nov 27, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Nov 27, 2006)

It looks amazing.  The environments, the sprites.  Even though I'm a bit busy at the moment, I would love to get some environment tiles and some sprite sheets.  Maybe I'll make a game if I have some time


----------



## ediblebird (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you should start making games for DS. Those pics have an awesome feel.


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2006)

i made some artworks too..











oh wait I didn't make them myself


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 28, 2006)

very cool costello, and thanks everyone

I made one more:


----------



## ediblebird (Nov 28, 2006)

I can hear the zelda music now...
ba baba ba babaBAAAAAA...


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Nov 29, 2006)

So how about those sprite sheets?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Nov 30, 2006)

Just lovely, TakaM. I certainly wouldn't mind if Nintendo made a Zelda game with these gfx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should make the sprite/tile sheets available in public so maybe someone can use them


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 30, 2006)

hey takaM how about you and I make some random game in the future (maybe summerproject for DS?)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw I saw u over at pixel-arts.org 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've made a few games, tho nothing spectacular as of yet.. but I still wish to make a good Zelda-clone.


----------



## Mehdi (Nov 30, 2006)

dude f u for showing those... NOO I WANT NEED TO PLAY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn those screens are hot....


----------



## OrR (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe a http://www.zeldaclassic.com/ can be made with these? Well, the formats most likely won't work out but...


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 1, 2006)

awesome page OrR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to get inspiration for gfx for own games


----------

